# Golden Eagle



## Woody116 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have a '94 Golden Eagle Pro Formula 3D. I have twice contacted Golden Eagle looking for some information about this bow. Mostly, I am wondering what the advertised speed of this bow was. 
I have no access to a chrono, therefore I can only guess what my fps is. I would like to find out at least what it was rated so that I can get an idea.
Also, can anyone tell my where this bow ranked when it was new? Would it have been considered a low/middle/high level bow in its time?
Thanks everyone.
Woody

Had to edit-Golden Eagle has not responded to either of my attempts to contact them with this question.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

Back in '94 I beleive they did not put the speeds in the catalogs.....that was not an issue then nor should it be now!!!!!! For 50,000 years no one knew how fast an arrow was going.....but they killed game and ate it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woody116 (Feb 9, 2003)

Valid point. Guess I havent really thought of it that way. 
I am only looking for this to do an informal compare type study to todays line of bows. I have considered updating my current bow, but always seem to fall back on it when I find something i like. I have no complaints (other than weight, it is a very heavy bow by todays standards) with it. 
Just was wondering.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*GE Bows*

That was a heavy bow........but that was only one model.......they had quite a few........I wish some of the companies would go back to a wooden handle.......GE wood handle was not bad but Yorks and Pse were the best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

I bought a ProFormula 3D brand new back then. I paid a premium dollar for it at the time.... they were a pretty common bow on the 3D circuit. If memory serves me right, mine was clocking a 26 inch 2114 (3x3" feathers) through the chrony at about 270 fps and some change at 70 pounds and 29 inch draw. I figure you could easilly get those speeds today with carbon shafts and no overdraw (which would make the bow easier to shoot).
Mine was HEAVY and I didn't shoot it very well. I ended up hanging mine on the wall after a few shoots and went back to shooting my Astro Avenger (you all haven't heard that name in a while have you?).


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Astro*

I sold them!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3d newbe (Nov 19, 2002)

astro.......
i still have one that i shoot now and then! a dominator. still a good bow . my daughter shot it last year for spot leagues and shot into the high 290's with it. it is now being lent out to a friend's wife who is seeing if she likes spot shooting.


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

I still have mine also. I get it down every now and again and shoot it just for kicks.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Penetration*

What do you mean by "complete penetration" if shaft is 8 inches long it only has to go through 8" or if shaft is 22 inches long it only has to go through 22"?LOL........how far does it go in?


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

*penetration*

Broadhead buried in the ground, fletchings dripping blood, complete.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*YES*

Now that is a great color when it comes to a legal harvest.


----------



## Woody116 (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks BowD. I am just trying to get a ballpark idea so I can estimate my KE. 
On a side note, shot for 2 hrs on Saturday and then a field round on sunday and my shoulder is feeling it today. If I could figure out a way to loose some of the weight I wouldnt dream of trading it for a new one.


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

I think my ProFormula may have performed better with a modern drop away rest. I think the reason I didn't shoot mine well was due to it's low brace height. The fall away rests largely negate many of the cons of a low brace bow. I will scratch around this evening and see if I can find the data on my old GE. 
You should have seen the first GEs with the limb offset blocks... the blocks were made out of alluminum and were really HEAVY! They would make a man outta ya!


----------



## Woody116 (Feb 9, 2003)

I just put a Bodoodle Zapper on it and am shooting CarbonAeros Excels out of it. I was really impressed (impressing my self??) with the way it shot. I am using one pin for 20-35 yds with really very little drop between those distances. The longer ranges are a different story. 
I really appriciate the information though. Like I said earlier, I keep kicking around the idea of buying something new, but then when I go out and shoot I decide that I am perfectly happy with it.


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

Woody,
I raided my stash of old bow magazines and ran into the June 1993 copy of Bowhunting World with a test of the '93 Formula 3D. It shows the AMO speed rating (60#, 30", 540 gns) at 223.8 fps. That compares reasonably well with today's offerings. Take for example my Darton Rampage. It rates out about 12 fps faster than the GE. I am easilly gettting 290s out of my Rampage so, 270-280 ought to be achieveable with the GE. I don't know that I would push the GE to the point that you can modern bows (5 gns/lb) as that was not the norm 10 years ago. I actually had several bows explode on me back in the day and I was shooting arrows that ran about 5 gns/lb, sometimes lighter. I had wised up by the time I bought my GE and always kept my arrow weight at about 6 gns/lb and never had any trouble.
If you want a copy of the test, let me know and I will scan it and send it to you.


----------



## Woody116 (Feb 9, 2003)

That article would be great! I would love to read how it rated "back in the day"
I am currently at about 6 1/2 grains per pound. The OM says that less than 6 voids the warranty, so I've been playing it safe.
If you are not able to email it thru here, let me know and I will give you my email address.
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

Woody,
Check your email.


----------



## Woody116 (Feb 9, 2003)

Got the email, and it is exactly (actually more) than what I was looking for!! 
Thanks for all your help!!!


----------

